

150,000 cloud virtual machines will help solve mysteries of the Universe - eLobato
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/05/150000-cloud-virtual-machines-will-help-solve-mysteries-of-the-universe/

======
eLobato
If anyone has any questions about this, I'm part of one of the teams mentioned
on the article and I'll be happy to answer them

~~~
nos4A2
Why is a cloud model chosen instead of a compute cluster (like the Titan),
running maybe GPGPU? Or to put it another way, what kind of workload is
benefited by a cloud instead of a compute cluster?

~~~
eLobato
I arrived at CERN when the decisions about this were made already, so I'm
mostly involved with the actual implementation. I would say that the main
reason is that a lot of experiments (not just the higgs boson search) are
going on here right now. Somehow you need to distribute resources and let
people do stuff with them and the centrally managed Openstack/Puppet stack
vastly facilitates the task. The fact these solutions are open source and we
can add our stuff (or others) on top of the code is also quite important for
us.

------
yottabyte47
150,000 "cloud" virtual machines? How about "networked"? Yeesh.

~~~
incision
It's a metered, self-service system built with Openstack and Puppet. Together,
those are more than reasonable qualifications to call it a cloud.

------
trumbitta2
42.

Let the downvoting galore begin.

